

BREAKING NEWS: Coffeeshops open in Panama - ubersapiens
http://contrarianroast.co/2014/05/21/coffeeshops-open-in-panama/

======
Randgalt
I live in Panama and was at Unido just the other day :) Excellent coffee and
great people.

